# F5 with "Patrouille Suisse" display team crashes in Netherlands- June 2016



## CougarKing (9 Jun 2016)

The 4th crash in 2 weeks and just the 2nd today after the Russian "Knights" aerobatic team Su27 crash reported earlier as well as the 2 crashes from the Blue Angels and Thunderbirds last week.

Business Insider/Reuters



> Swiss F-5 fighter jet crashes in the Netherlands
> 
> AMSTERDAM (Reuters) - *A Swiss F-5 fighter jet crashed near a northern Dutch air base on Thursday ahead of an air show in the Netherlands, emergency services said, apparently after a mid-air collision.*
> 
> ...


----------



## dimsum (9 Jun 2016)

Damn.  Hope s/he is ok.


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Jun 2016)

Unreal string of bad luck from the world's best precision pilots. Hope everyone is OK.


----------



## CBH99 (9 Jun 2016)

4 crashes amongst 4 of the world's best jet performance teams, in a matter of days.  Unreal.

Snowbirds should put off practice for a while, until this witchery has been lifted.


----------

